# Dala E liquid Full Review



## Dre'svapereviews (3/5/19)

ATTENTION ALL E -CIG USERS.
>>>> REVIEW TIME<<<<<
*Please note the following review is my own unbiased opinion, in no way am I getting any personal monitory gain. My reviews are being done to assist those looking for a flavour amongst the many well-crafted juices South Africa has to offer.
Brand: DALA 
Name: LEMON MERINGUE
Profile: LEMON MERINGUE
Available in 60ML (GORILLA PLASTIC BOTTLE) 
Nicotine strengths: 3mg
VG/PG RATIOS: 70VG / 30PG 
LOCAL SOUTH AFRICAN JUICE 
(This E-Liquid was send to me for the purpose of this review!!)
Today we having a look at a E-liquid that had my taste buds dancing with joy! DALA E-Liquid – LEMON MERINGUE!!!!
I’m going to start it of by saying that lemon meringue is one of my favourite deserts, so the bar is set high when it comes to matching the flavour profile!
Well the awesome people at DALA E-Liquid company has managed to do just that, lemon is a very touchy flavour perfect, its either way to strong or you can’t even get a lemon hint…and then combining it with a desert or pastry base must be a nightmare. Let’s jump straight to my experience!
Vaping the DALA LEMON MERINGUE on my CUBE mod running a single WHITE COLLAR alien @ 0.41 ohm inside my WASP NANO RTA gave me a full on zesty lemon meringue mixed with the sweet soft pastry…after the exhale a creaminess flows over your taste buds just adding to the insane experience!
Vaping it on a higher watt in my DROP DEAD RDA dual WHITE COLLAR ALIENS @ 0.20 heated it up a bit too much for my liking but the taste was still insane!
Well done for perfecting this profile!!this is one of those E-liquids I wish I had on tap!!
Big shout out to DALA E-LIQUIDS and VAPEKING STONERIDGE for allowing me to share my thoughts and opinion.
#DRESVAPEREVIEWS #DALA#LEMONMERINGUE #HITITHARD #WHITECOLLAR #COILSMATTER


----------

